# Best brush for Cottony Coat



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I've been reading everything(like 3 hours a day :blush I can on this website so I can make the best choices for our new baby. I recently got the coat handler 15 to 1 conditioner and am going to start using that 4our daily brushing. However, now i'm feeling confused about the right brush. The groomer recommended a slicker brush which I got but that seems like it pulls her hair out. I have a pin brush but it has little balls on end(read on here that pins can be rough on their skin) that are supposed to be soft and several combs. So far the best brush seems to be the bristle side of the pin brush. I need help picking a good one because I don't want to pull her hair out. She has poodle in her so her hair is more cottony and wavy than silky straight.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a pink Madan brush,the ones w/o the balls on the end,just straight needles,so it wont tear the heair.. I use a little detangler or coat conditioner and brush through. I use CowBoy Magic Body Shine for horses,diluted by 50 %,just a little spritz rub it through and brush. I also use it on their bumms ,full strength,a little spritz to help the "hitchhikers" ,those sticky little poos to fall off.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got my first pink madan brush - this brush has improved our grooming sessions so much ! Mika actually doesn't mind me brushing her with it at all. I used a slicker brush previously which she hated. I use a pet detangling spray from Paul Mitchell and a shampoo and conditioner for pets from Kielhs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are keeping her in a short cut, a Chris Christensen slicker will work nicely on that type of coat at a shorter length. Otherwise I'd use a Madan pin brush.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I don't really know what kind of brush I use. It wasn't specifically for dogs. I just bought it off a department store. 

A tip in brushing them is to spray a litte water. Doing this would avoid breakage. Brushing hair while very wet or dry isn't good, just a little damp. You could buy those little spray where you put water and spray in your windows. A perfume bottle would work well provided it been thoroughly clean.

After brushing you might want to comb their hair. Cotton type of Maltse fur is easily breakable. Good luck in finding the perfect brush!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

After trying many brushes the maden worked the best for baci..


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

jmm said:


> If you are keeping her in a short cut, a Chris Christensen slicker will work nicely on that type of coat at a shorter length. Otherwise I'd use a Madan pin brush.


JMM- how short is short? She hasn't had her first cut since she's been with us yet. I was planning on cutting maybe an inch or two off of her. Is that considered short or do you mean like shaved down? Sorry if that's a dumb question but I'm still trying to figure all of this out


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Blaire ,my puppy teddy has cottony hair also , i don't use the madan brush on teddy as his hair ..gets to fuzzy looking ,i bought a tangle tezzer brush they are for people with afro type hair ,if your malts hair is not to long they work great ,the aussie hair products work great on teddy too ,a leave in conditioner is a God send ..Note please give it time,as cutting your puppys hair does'nt make grooming any easyier ,daily brushing will though .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The slicker can leave split ends. If you have the dog in a shorter trim, this actually makes it stand up and poof up nicely. If I'm maintaining a puppy cut under 2 inches, I use the slicker on the body. If I'm growing it out, I stick with the Madan pin brush so as not to have any split ends. If I'm growing it out and the cut was done with clippers, I will scissor off the ends frequently (every 3-4 weeks depending on the rate of growth) so the coat grows out nicely.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> The slicker can leave split ends. If you have the dog in a shorter trim, this actually makes it stand up and poof up nicely. If I'm maintaining a puppy cut under 2 inches, I use the slicker on the body. If I'm growing it out, I stick with the Madan pin brush so as not to have any split ends. If I'm growing it out and the cut was done with clippers, I will scissor off the ends frequently (every 3-4 weeks depending on the rate of growth) so the coat grows out nicely.


Great advice!


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

I added an album on my page so you can see the length and texture of her coat. I thought that might help. Thanks for all your wonderful suggestions so far!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the pink Madan brush which I use, but I've found with her hair that the Chris Christensen wooden pin brush works much better to prevent flyaways. For knots, I have mostly used Cowboy Magic, which is wonderful, but recently I ordered some samples of Yorkie Splash and Shine (for my daughter's Yorkie) and also their spray detangler, which is wonderful, also.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the pink Madan brush too....LOVE IT!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

